# Three queens coming home to Liverpool



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Is anyone going to see the three queens?

Don't ask me why, I love big ships 

Should be quite a show. I can't wait!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Just beware of disruption if you are going to Liverpool by train should the proposed strike goes ahead. Locally, the organisers and bus companies have made arrangements to cover but getting to Liverpool might be a pain.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/three-queens-liverpool-recap-reaction-9296444

My office used to be on the waterfront in Birkenhead and I had a clear view of the Liver Building and all the ships that came in. They are an impressive sight.

Missus wants to go and as I get free travel on the bus and ferry + trains if they run, I won't be allowed to say no!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

we're going over to L'pool, some of our relations are on the cruise on one of the Queens & sailing into the city so we're all going to meet up.
-BEWARE ! If you use the in town car parks or park in Kings Dock itself - it's expensive !
Far better to do what we always do & park in the open air car park on Kings Dock Street £3 for all day. GPS = 53.39731 -2.98472


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Despite the proposed train strike, we are still intending on going to see this amazing spectacular on Monday. As this is a major event I imagine the crowds will be well into six figures but nonetheless still worth making the effort. How to get home...............will work on that when the time comes..... Am considering New Brighton rather than Liverpool...

Ian


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The 'Birkenhead side' always gives a better view across the Mersey than from the Liverpool side but you lose some of the euphoria of being in the Liverpool crowd.

Enjoy if you go.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You lot really need to go to the Hamble rally for the weekend instead. Here's the list of cruise liners scheduled to pass Hamble over the weekend, all passing along Southampton Water within a stones throw of the rally field::smile2:

*ANTHEM OF THE SEAS*
22-May-15 05:30
22-May-15 18:00
*AZURA*
22-May-15 06:15
22-May-15 16:30
*MEIN SCHIFF 1*
22-May-15 06:15
22-May-15 20:00
*QUEEN VICTORIA*
22-May-15 06:30
22-May-15 17:30
*BRITANNIA*
23-May-15 05:45
23-May-15 18:00
*EXPLORER OF THE SEAS*
23-May-15 06:00
23-May-15 16:30
*CARIBBEAN PRINCESS*
23-May-15 06:30
23-May-15 16:00
*BALMORAL*
24-May-15 06:30
24-May-15 16:30
*VENTURA*
24-May-15 06:45
24-May-15 16:30
*CELEBRITY ECLIPSE*
25-May-15 08:00
25-May-15 16:30
*MSC SPLENDIDA*
25-May-15 08:00
25-May-15 20:00


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw 2 queens a few years ago in Sydney. I thunk it was the first time that QE and QM2 were in the same port.
Very impressive I must say. I was lucky to view them from the club terrace at the Intercontinental. I think I shall save that memory rather than trekking to Liverpool


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

DBSS said:


> Despite the proposed train strike, we are still intending on going to see this amazing spectacular on Monday. As this is a major event I imagine the crowds will be well into six figures but nonetheless still worth making the effort. How to get home...............will work on that when the time comes..... Am considering New Brighton rather than Liverpool...
> 
> Ian


There is also a proposed protest by Liverpool Black Cabs scheduled to be outside the Cunard building.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So more people being held to ransom then :roll:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

david-david said:


> Is anyone going to see the three queens?
> 
> Don't ask me why, I love big ships
> 
> Should be quite a show. I can't wait!


I too love seeing the big ships, although the modern generation of 'floating office blocks' doesn't do a lot for me.

One thing that I would take issue with though is in your thread title. The Queens are certainly not coming home to Liverpool. Home is very definitely SOUTHAMPTON:wink2:

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

m


caulkhead said:


> I too love seeing the big ships, although the modern generation of 'floating office blocks' doesn't do a lot for me.
> 
> One thing that I would take issue with though is in your thread title. The Queens are certainly not coming home to Liverpool. Home is very definitely SOUTHAMPTON:wink2:
> 
> Andy


Depends what you call home I suppose.

Queen Mary 2
Her keel was laid down on 4 July 2002, in the construction dock at Saint-Nazaire, France, with the hull number G32. Approximately 3,000 craftsmen spent around eight million working hours on the ship, and around 20,000 people were directly or indirectly involved in her design, construction, and fitting out. In total, 300,000 pieces of steel were assembled into 94 "blocks" off the drydock, which were then stacked and welded together to complete the hull and superstructure. After floating out on 21 March 2003, the QM2 was fitted out in the large fitting out basin ("Bassin C"), the first ship to use this huge dry dock since the shipyard built large tankers in the 1970s, such as the MV Gastor. Her sea trials were conducted between 25-29 September and 7-11 November 2003, between Saint-Nazaire and the offshore islands of Ile d'Yeu and Belle-Ile.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> m
> 
> Depends what you call home I suppose.
> 
> ...


Very interesting Kev! BUT! Her home is SOUTHAMPTON!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Very interesting Kev! BUT! Her home is SOUTHAMPTON!
> 
> Andy


Never said it wasn't Andy, just pointing out where it was built, if it were a person home would be france.

It has Southampton on the stern, but it's also had Hamilton too, which is in Bermuda, flighty bird int she


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The signs are out on the approach roads to Liverpool and the Wirral, plus some motorways in the north west, warning of traffic congestion during the Three Queens event. I wouldn't worry if you are attending the event because both Liverpool and the Wirral have plenty of experience in staging big events. Just allow time for the traffic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brock said:


> The signs are out on the approach roads to Liverpool and the Wirral, plus some motorways in the north west, warning of traffic congestion during the Three Queens event. I wouldn't worry if you are attending the event because both Liverpool and the Wirral have plenty of experience in staging big events. Just allow time for the traffic.


Hee Hee, I thought we weren't supposed to call it "the " Wirral > >


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

If I go to my front door I can see the QM2 docked in Greenock, a very impressive ship and now brings the amount of cruise ship visitors to Greenock to over 100,000 this year.

Jim.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Never said it wasn't Andy, just pointing out where it was built, if it were a person home would be france.
> 
> It has Southampton on the stern, but it's also had Hamilton too, which is in Bermuda, flighty bird int she


Southampton on her stern and Southampton in her heart! FRENCH? Non, non et troisieme non!!!

Andre


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> You lot really need to go to the Hamble rally for the weekend instead. Here's the list of cruise liners scheduled to pass Hamble over the weekend, all passing along Southampton Water within a stones throw of the rally field::smile2:


I did not have you down as a (train)/ship spotter:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hee Hee, I thought we weren't supposed to call it "the " Wirral > >


Arn't we ? I grew up on the Wirral. Never not heard it called that :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hee Hee, I thought we weren't supposed to call it "the " Wirral > >


I do not care what you call it, but South Merseyside is a possiblity.

But PLEASE do not call it Cheshire, as it looks nothing like the rest of the County.

Geoff
(born in Holmes Chapel)


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

'The Wirral' is the geographic peninsular which includes part of Cheshire and part of Wales. 

'Wirral' is the term used by the Metropolitan Council which governs the central and north areas of the Wirral excluding Cheshire even though houses in Wirral have Cheshire postcodes. I use the word 'governs' very, very loosely as it sounds better than incompetently manages.

So we're Wirral for local government and The Wirral for geography.

Sorry Geoff, parts of Ellesmere Port resemble the worst of Wirral whilst Heswall and Hoylake resemble posher areas of Cheshire. Holmes Chapel is nice though. We go into it from Middlewich and then on to Congleton to Leek or Buxton. Lovely run.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

salomon said:


> Arn't we ? I grew up on the Wirral. Never not heard it called that :smile2:


Some arse on the TV was having a right old moan about it last year, quite right really, but silly too, as you would not call it the Manchester or the Leeds, the only peninsulas with the prefix The, are Fylde and Lizard, Wirral has no such encumbrance, frankly who gives a toss, bit I needed a Diversion for a while, Ebay is acting up, crashed five times today so far Grr.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'Brock'

Whenever I go back to Cheshire from the South, either now to see friends, or even previously driving professionally I would always choose to go up the M42/A38 then Ashbourne - Leek - Macclesfield. Wonderful run!

When I worked out of Manchester Airport I lived in Prestbury (too pretentious but nice paid-for cottage opposite my old kindergarten) and the drive to Ringway at 0500 on a summer moning was one of the best commutes I have had to work. Also walking on the 'tops' of the Pennines and a pub lunch were great on days off.

Happy Days!

Geoff


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

This might be of interest to anyone thinking of going to Wirral to see the Three Queens.

http://www.wirralglobe.co.uk/news/12961078.Wirral_goes_Three_Queens_crazy/?ref=mr&lp=5


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Media estimates are that over a million people watched the ships on Monday as the three Queens sailed down the River Mersey and then turned around before either docking or anchoring.

No arrests were needed.

Didn't all go according to plan. The north tip of the Wirral had to be closed because of the excessive number of people who turned up - the excess were sent to Liverpool! Public transport only just about coped because so many arrived and wanted to leave at the same time.

We were in Birkenhead where it was busy but not heaving.

To see such huge ships turning around in the River Mersey was a sight to behold.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> One thing that I would take issue with though is in your thread title. The Queens are certainly not coming home to Liverpool. Home is very definitely SOUTHAMPTON:wink2:
> 
> Andy


Irrespective of where the ships were built, according to the BBC, this was a celebration of Cunard, who's roots were in Liverpool, not a celebration of the individual ships.

This was however, the same BBC presenter that described manoeuvring 300 (yes.... three hundred) tonnes of QM2 around the Mersey as difficult. I don't know how she would have reacted to manoeuvring all 174,000 tonnes !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

:laugh:Three queens going back to Liverpool? Now let me guess.
Larry Grayson, Lily Savage and Danny Larue?
Now that would be worth braving Scouseland for


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I went and throughly enjoyed it. Many thanks to the OP for the headsup. Was planning to go to New Brighton but seeing the long tail back on the slip road from the M53, I thought that I would risk going into town and went through the kings way tunnel. Sailed right through parked in the Leeds St car park and walked the mile to the Pierhead as I said a brilliant day out.

I was years since I was on the Liverpool waterfront and I was very impressed with developments 

Dick


----------

